# 13 Nov: Graycliff Tasting (Jacksonville)



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Going to try to make it to this...

Island Girl - Jacksonville

- *A Taste of Graycliff cigar tasting event will be on Thursday, November 13th. Graycliff will offer their newest size, the Piccolo (46 x 5-1/2).* This is an affordable addition to their premium line and is available in their 3 most popular lines: the Professionale (blue band), the Chateau (purple) and the Espresso (black). Watch for more details."


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Damnit.. I'm flying into Tampa on the 14th or I'd be there. I love that place anyway.


----------

